# Whaleback Mountain Updates



## Whaleback-Mountain (May 31, 2015)

Hi AZ, please see below for the full press release.

Our new Mountain Manager and the 2 for 1 gift challenge are both huge for our community supported non-profit mountain. If you have ever had the pleasure of stopping by or just enjoy seeing smaller feeder mountains survive, please consider making a tax-deductible donation however small you can manage. Our new Mountain Manager has already hit the ground running as we already have two weeks of volunteer days under our belt. Work on base facility and trail cleanup is ongoing while lighting and trail improvements will follow. We have had an independent analysis of the snowmaking infrastructure by a respected engineering company to help us take better advantage of the current system, make modifications, and help plan for future upgrades as capital becomes available. 

We know it is easy to truck by us on 89 but we would love to see you all this coming winter. Stop by for some affordable skiing and grab a beer in our lounge and see why Whaleback is a second home to so many. Also, below is the link to our sign up sheet for Volunteer days should you be in the area this summer/fall and want to help out. We should be picking it back up shortly: http://www.signupgenius.com/go/20f0a4fa5af2ba3ff2-whaleback/27917684

I will continue to stop by and post mountain news and answer any questions as I have time.

Thanks,


_________________________________________________________________________


WHALEBACK HIRES NEW MOUNTAIN MANAGER and $100,000 CHALLENGE ANNOUNCED

Upper Valley Snow Sports Foundation is proud to announce that Gerd Riess will be the new Mountain Manager at Whaleback Mountain this coming season. "UVSSF would like to thank Dick Harris for his service in helping this non-profit ski area get up and running", said John Schiffman, chair of the UVSSF board. Dick Harris, a long time veteran of the ski industry and who came most recently from the Balsams Resort, stepped down after this season due to health issues. Gerd Riess has been involved with Whaleback for the past 4 decades, working in many roles with various previous owners. Moreover, he has run his own nursery business and has been coaching the past 25 years and is the head coach for the U14 Ford Sayre Alpine Racing Program. "I see the potential of this mountain to get back to the basics providing healthy recreation opportunities for our local youth", stated Gerd. I think we can make Whaleback a great place to learn and train to ski".

An anonymous couple is challenging the community to raise a minimum of $50,000 by June 30, 2015. When that minimum is met they will donate an additional $100,000. The couple have grandchildren in the area who have been learning to ski and ride at Whaleback. "This community values a local ski area that allows for all, especially children, to remain active, even with such cold winters and we are proud to be part of what has been accomplished in preserving Whaleback", they stated. This generous challenge will give a great boost to the foundation's efforts and will help with the working capital needs of the mountain. Many groups are already actively fundraising to meet this challenge by the June 30 deadline.

Whaleback Mountain, located in Enfield NH is owned for the community and is stewarded by the Upper Valley Snow Sports Foundation. It is a 501(c) 3 non-profit organization, created in 2013 to make sure that Whaleback remains a community asset. The mountain relies on numerous volunteers to do trail maintenance, fund raising, administrative services and general upkeep. In the past year there were over 300 children taking lessons in the after-school programs from 11 different towns in the region. It is the home for the Whaleback Mountain Club, the Ford Sayre Alpine Racing Program, Kimball Union Academy and Cardigan Mountain School. Adult ski groups include a USSA Masters Alpine race group and the Thursday Night Race League. The mission of UVSSF is to enrich the lives and health of Upper Valley youth and families by providing a sustainable facility that will: deliver affordable skiing, snowboarding and other outdoor recreational activities; offer snow sports lessons and training at all levels - local, regional, national and international; and support those in need by enabling all who wish to participate. A scholarship program is available-no child has been deprived of learning to ski due to affordability. It is the goal of the Upper Valley Snow Sports Foundation to build community by providing an affordable home for the lifelong enjoyment of all snow sports.
Donations can be made by going online to http://www.whaleback.com/product/donate-uvssf/ to make your gift or send it to UVSSF 160 Whaleback Mountain Rd., Enfield, NH 0374


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice article in the Valley News about the changes....wishing you guys all the best and will be sure to visit a few times next season.

http://www.vnews.com/lifetimes/mile...king-of-the-hill-riess-in-charge-at-whaleback


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 1, 2015)

Very cool!  Please keep us posted and don't be a stranger.


----------



## mriceyman (Jun 1, 2015)

Hope people donate.. 100k is a nice gift


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Jun 15, 2015)

Happy summer everyone - I figured I would give everyone an update as to what we are doing up here.

First off, we have just reached 50% of our minimal fundraising goal of $50,000, with only 2
weeks left. For those of you not aware, an anonymous couple whose grandchildren love to ski and ride at the Whale have offered a challenge grant to the Upper Valley Snow
Sports Foundation (UVSSF - the nonprofit that owns Whaleback) to raise $50,000 during the month of June and they will donate $100,000. This funding is vital for continued operations.

Up on the hill, Volunteer Days are making great progress under our new Mountain Manager. Around the base area the main parking lot has been graded and we are working on doing the same across the river. The upper deck (the one off the second floor of the lodge facing the hill) is being rebuilt as are the walkways to the lower deck. This should be awesome come winter.

Spout has been trimmed back top to bottom both sides. We started replacing the lights on this trail last year but ran out of time. We plan to finish the project this year which will greatly help for races and training at night.

Primary trail work continues on Dorsal, where we are widening choke points and fixing dark spots with additional lights. This is going to be our primary beginner route (down to Scrimshaw) off the summit this year.

Last year we suffered a lighting failure on Scrimshaw (the lower beginner and the park) and we fully intend to resolve that for this season. This will give us 3 top to bottom lit routes with snowmaking for winter - Spout, Dorsal > Scrimshaw, and Face. They will be opened in that priority order. If the winter goes well we may be able to do more but this is what we agree is the best use of our aging snowmaking system.

Long story short we are excited about the changes happening and for this upcoming season.

If you're in the area and want to spend a few hours working on the hill you can check out our volunteer sign up page: http://www.signupgenius.com/go/20f0a4fa5af2ba3ff2-whaleback/27917684

Also, If you want to consider making your tax free donation now, no matter how small, you can do so here: http://www.whaleback.com/product/donate-uvssf/

I will stop back as I can - I have attached some photos of the work we are doing.


----------



## xwhaler (Jun 17, 2015)

Great stuff....I like the idea of trying to reclaim snowmaking on Ivory at some point. Getting that West side skiable for longer portions of the season would be really nice.
Jonah's and Jawbone are great classic trails that combined with Ivory would offer something for every ability level.

Mtn skis a lot bigger when West side options are available.


----------



## mbedle (Jun 26, 2015)

Everyone - they are 10K short off their goal of 50K. Be nice if we could push them over the 50K!


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Jun 30, 2015)

Update - a flurry of last minute activity brought us well beyond our $50K goal - the community really came through. Will have the full tally at some point soon.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 1, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## dlague (Jul 1, 2015)

Whaleback-Mountain said:


> Update - a flurry of last minute activity brought us well beyond our $50K goal - the community really came through. Will have the full tally at some point soon.



Great to hear!


----------



## prsboogie (Jul 1, 2015)

I kicked in, never skied there but hate to see any area close and the extra 100K can only help to keep them open! Congratulations on hitting the goal.


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Jul 4, 2015)

Work continues on the mountain as we clear and clean up the snowmaking plant as well as began the process of preparing and servicing snowmaking and grooming equipment for winter. Up on the hill our Whaleback Core Team widened the narrow section of the Canyon Park and next they will remove the stumps that have been there for years. This will make snow coverage much easier.

View attachment 17127View attachment 17128View attachment 17129View attachment 17130


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 5, 2015)

Excellent....any news to share on the possible T bar project?


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Jul 5, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Excellent....any news to share on the possible T bar project?



Not really. The capital does not exist to undertake such an endeavour at this time, but it is high on our list in back of snowmaking.

In a perfect world we would have a chair where the Poma used to be as was originally intended and a surface lift for racing on Spout.


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Jul 20, 2015)

DATE: July 16, 2015

CONTACT: John Schiffman, Chair, Upper Valley Snow Sports Foundation

WHALEBACK CHALLENGE SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED

The Upper Valley Sports Foundation (“UVSSF”), the operator and owner of Whaleback Ski Area, announced that it received charitable donations of $76,016 from 250 individual donors and foundations. This amount successfully exceeded the requirements of an anonymous couple's Challenge grant ($100,000) by $25,806 (50 percent). Completion of the June, 2015 fund drive provides the necessary working capital in order to be able to open Whaleback for the 2015-2016 seasons.

When they heard about the successful completion of the Challenge campaign, which ended on June 30, 2015, the donors wrote to UVSSF, “We knew the Upper Valley was a great community that values wonderful places for kids to enjoy like Whaleback! We are so happy to hear that the community rose to the challenge - congrats!”

There was a flurry of donations that were received on the very last day of the campaign. In the final five (5) days 103 donations were received. Cornelia Purcell, UVSSF Board Vice Chair, gratefully acknowledged the wonderful publicinformation support from the Valley News, and acknowledged that without that help the public never would have been properly informed of the opportunity to support Whaleback with their generous donations. She said: “It is the nature of our time that so many people wait until the very last moment, so it was really key to keep the word out there and keep reminding people to step up and help.” Whaleback's new Mountain Manager, Gerd Riess added, "This is a really exciting development; these funds will enable the necessary summer maintenance to be accomplished on schedule and provide the necessary working capital to begin to fund next winter’s ski season activity.".

OVERALL CAMPAIGN & GOALS:

When originally created in 2013, UVSSF planned to raise approximately $2,400,000 in order to preserve the Whaleback ski area. So far the organization has raised or been promised $952,807 and is now in the next phase of a multiple year major fund raising drive. That goal is to complete the task by the end of 2016 and raise the next $1,000,000 from many individuals and foundation sources. This money will be used to accomplish major improvements in the snow making systems. When UVSSF acquired Whaleback in 2013, it knew that the more than 30-year old system would have to be modernized. The funds that have been raised to date were used to purchase the area from a bank that had foreclosed on the property, address and remedy the immediate deferred maintenance issues and make sure that Whaleback stayed available to the public without a loss of continuity. Additional improvements were made to the infrastructure in order to bring the sanitation systems up to code. The lodge is a gracious but antiquated building that has a very “retro” feel. As volunteer labor and material become available UVSSF is working on a program to improve the facility by small incremental projects, such as replacing doors, windows, painting, and building a new spacious deck to connect the lodge to the ski hill and to use for functions. The volunteer program at Hypertherm has provided both labor and materials on many of these projects and has been absolutely vital to UVSSF.

In addition, under the guidance of Mountain Manager Gerd Riess, scores of volunteers are already at work doing the summer maintenance needed to open for next season. Moreover, Charlie Harrison is helping Whaleback with creating mountain bike trails, some of which will be ready for recreational activity next summer.


----------



## dlague (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for all the great updates! You guys are doing a fantastic job with communication through these channels as well as social media/email blasts etc. 
Interesting news about a new glade...that would ski pretty awesome as a steep tight glade. Plans to extend it all the way down to the lift or will it cut out prior?

I've always looked at that patch of woods between Blowhole and Spout and thought it would make a great glade.
Thoughts on being able to access it from Spout/Boug as well?
Hopefully it is open more than YOOYM which I know is pretty ledgy/stumpy/rocky and requires a ton of snow to fill it in.


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Jul 29, 2015)

It would go all the way down to the bottom as depicted in this old map and yes it is steep. http://www.newenglandskihistory.com/maps/viewmap.php?id=1047. It was partially cleared as well as the runs on the west side around the end of Tim Herbert's ownership at the mountain.

I will have to get back to you on whether you will be able to get to it from Spout but doubtful due to snowmaking pipe.

I doubt we will get to it this year but YOOYM needs to be given a good cleaning out to be skiiable more days. It certainly is a favorite and one of the coolest / most difficult tree runs around.

We have a great team in place this year and we think it will show Day 1. Let's hope mother nature cooperates.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 1, 2015)

http://www.whaleback.com/season-passes-benefits/

Big time pass benefits this year:


Adult Unlimited Pass $299  50% off Killington Day tickets all season with exception of Saturdays and Peak Days. Discounts on Sunapee tickets as well. Among others...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 1, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> http://www.whaleback.com/season-passes-benefits/
> 
> Big time pass benefits this year:
> 
> ...



They also offer a 3rd grader season pass for $30. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 1, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> They also offer a 3rd grader season pass for $30.



That's a wonderfully arbitrary innovation.  I like it!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 1, 2015)

50% off Sunday non-peak tickets at K ?? That's a pretty decent deal right there...


Also...

*Special Passes 
*
 $99 HS Honor Roll & Achievement. For high school students only.  It can be purchased online. At time of picking up pass  proof of being on honor roll 1 of 2 previous quarters required. Not on  the honor roll, but have strived for excellence or overcome some kind of  obstance? Have your guidance counselor write a letter on your behalf!


 $99 College. Must be a full-time student. Bring college ID as proof when picking up pass.


 $99 Military. For *active members, disabled veterans, and military retired*. Bring ID when picking up pass.


 $30 3rd Grader Pass. Must be purchased at the mountain.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 1, 2015)

Day tickets went down a couple bucks here and there as well.


----------



## dlague (Sep 1, 2015)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> 50% off Sunday non-peak tickets at K ?? That's a pretty decent deal right there...
> 
> 
> Also...
> ...



$99 for veterans hmmmmm might have to consider that coupled with the 50% off at Killington.  Although I get the Express Pass for free at least in years past.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 1, 2015)

Good to see that Killington was amicable to striking a deal with a fairly local to them feeder hill.  They have nothing to loose by this "partnership"  so why not help them out.  If I lived in Hanover, this would be a no brainer...


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 1, 2015)

dlague said:


> $99 for veterans hmmmmm might have to consider that coupled with the 50% off at Killington.  Although I get the Express Pass for free at least in years past.



Dave, living in Concord I'd give WB a shot at that price---easy ride up and good way to keep the legs fresh for Cannon.
Also you get 50% off midweek early and late at Sunapee, unlimited tuning at Golf and Ski warehouse ($100 value right there), and free clinics on Sundays.


----------



## xwhaler (Sep 1, 2015)

The Sunday AM deal got bumped from $15 to $18 but still an awesome value. Can get as much vertical as you'd want in that time anyways.
I've taken advantage of this a number of times the last few yrs as a quick hall pass getaway---works really well.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 1, 2015)

dlague said:


> $99 for veterans hmmmmm might have to consider that coupled with the 50% off at Killington.  Although I get the Express Pass for free at least in years past.



Same here, but (Even though I'd normally don't ski K on weekends) 50% off on Sundays, is better than the 25% off Sundays with the Express Card.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 1, 2015)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Good to see that Killington was amicable to striking a deal with a fairly local to them feeder hill.  They have nothing to loose by this "partnership"  so why not help them out.  If I lived in Hanover, this would be a no brainer...


Yes it's nice of K to offer this deal to Whaleback passholders, kudo's to K. Should work both ways though. I'd take a ride over there to ski a day or so if they did. I'm sure other K pass holders would too. Whaleback would have a lot more to gain from this type of arrangement than K. In fact K really has nothing to gain at all. It's just a good will gesture on their part.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 1, 2015)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Same here, but (Even though I'd normally don't ski K on weekends) 50% off on Sundays, is better than the 25% off Sundays with the Express Card.


For Whaleback passholders it's also 25% off Saturdays & Peak holiday days too at K. 50% off all other days.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 1, 2015)

Gotta give props to K for being such a good neighbor here, Sunapee too. With WB not opening until Mid December I am sure both mountains will benefit from passholders looking for somewhere to go early and then late.

WB is working very hard to show value after a disappointing year for them. All the right pieces are in place this year and a tremendous amount of work is happening at the mountain. As long as weather cooperates it should be a great year. I know they would love to see new customers stop by for a few runs and a beer to see what they are all about. I can't wait to try the new glade this year.

Edit: There is a fun event coming up with free season passes up for grabs: http://www.whaleback.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/DASHFORPASS.pdf


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> I know they would love to see new customers stop by for a few runs and a beer to see what they are all about.


Which is why I say a reciprocal arrangement for K pass holders would be good for them. K has a much larger market to draw from. I'm sure they'd love to sell a few more burgers & beer.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 1, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> http://www.whaleback.com/season-passes-benefits/
> 
> Big time pass benefits this year:
> 
> ...



Very nice.  Good job, Killington!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 1, 2015)

The mountain everyone loves to hate steps up.


----------



## dlague (Sep 3, 2015)

*Free Express Cards for Military *

Active Duty, Retired and Honorably Discharged members of the U.S. Military are eligible for a FREE Express Card, plus free skiing on Veteran's Day.

Just present your valid U.S. Military, U.S. Retired Military I.D., a copy of your DD214 form (photo ID required) or discharge certificate (photo ID required) at the Snowshed Sales Center or K-1 Guest Services  to pick up your card.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 3, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Yes it's nice of K to offer this deal to Whaleback passholders, kudo's to K. Should work both ways though. I'd take a ride over there to ski a day or so if they did. I'm sure other K pass holders would too. Whaleback would have a lot more to gain from this type of arrangement than K. In fact K really has nothing to gain at all. It's just a good will gesture on their part.



Killington was not interested in reciprocating on this btw.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Killington was not interested in reciprocating on this btw.



Heh?????????

It's not Killington who would be reciprocating.


----------



## Jully (Sep 4, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Heh?????????
> 
> It's not Killington who would be reciprocating.



I agree with you there.

Would whaleback lose any money if they offered a similar benefit for K passholders? I could be completely wrong but I feel like if Whaleback offered a 50% ticket discount to K passholders they would only stand to gain a few curious individuals who otherwise would never venture over there.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 4, 2015)

There is more to it than the actual "deal". Unless Killington markets the mutual benefit to it's passholders the efforts are better spent elsewhere because the exposure won't be there.

I've passed your feedback on. If you would like to see different offerings in the future please leave feedback on the FB page or email marketing@whaleback.com.


----------



## dlague (Sep 4, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> There is more to it than the actual "deal". Unless Killington markets the mutual benefit to it's passholders the efforts are better spent elsewhere because the exposure won't be there.
> 
> I've passed your feedback on. If you would like to see different offerings in the future please leave feedback on the FB page or email marketing@whaleback.com.



Doing something with Tenney would be a cool idea!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 4, 2015)

dlague said:


> Doing something with Tenney would be a cool idea!



And magic.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Sep 14, 2015)

Is there anyone who can give me some information about the recreational path that you can see running along I-89 in the vicinity of Whaleback?  I've heard that it's in pretty rough shape.


----------



## buellski (Sep 14, 2015)

I haven't been on it in some time (other than a sled last winter), so I don't know what state the pavement is in. I do see people on it pretty much every day on may way to work or back home. There's a short section of old NH Rt. 10 you have to walk|ride if you do it end to end.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 15, 2015)

buellski said:


> I haven't been on it in some time (other than a sled last winter), so I don't know what state the pavement is in. I do see people on it pretty much every day on may way to work or back home. There's a short section of old NH Rt. 10 you have to walk|ride if you do it end to end.



There are quite a few sections that are on roads. Actually most of it is on roads.
I was down in Williamsburg/Richmond VA over the summer and they have a rec path that runs between the 2 that is just awesome with beautiful wooden bridges puts the one along 89 to shame


----------



## buellski (Sep 15, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> There are quite a few sections that are on roads. Actually most of it is on roads.



The one that goes by Whaleback is only about 2.5 miles long and about a mile of it is old route 10. Going north, it starts right off Exit 14 in N. Grantham and ends at Exit 16 in Enfield.  That's it other than the one down near Concord. I don't think there are any others along 89 in between those two.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 2, 2015)

Sounds like they're getting it done. Best wishes for a successful season!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 25, 2015)

Last day for the discount...



> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...t-Acquisitions?p=917960&viewfull=1#post917960





> Today is the last day for *whaleback mountain season pass sale*! Go get your pass now for *25% off*.  Benefits for season pass holders include: 50% killington lift tickets,  up to 50% mount sunapee lift tickets, season tune up at golf and ski  warehouse and whaleback mountain on snow clinics!!!!
> 
> Ski you at whaleback!!!!


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Jan 7, 2016)

After a tough start to the season we are pleased to announce we are opening for top to bottom skiing/riding on Saturday 9AM. We owe this to a Herculean effort of our snowmakers who have moved heaven and earth in a few short days to make this happen.

The run off the summit will be Lift Line to Dorsal to Scrimshaw.

We hope to see returning and new faces this year at our hill.

I have attached pictures of our snowmaking efforts for you to enjoy.


----------



## jaybird (Jan 8, 2016)

Whaleback-Mountain said:


> After a tough start to the season we are pleased to announce we are opening for top to bottom skiing/riding on Saturday 9AM. We owe this to a Herculean effort of our snowmakers who have moved heaven and earth in a few short days to make this happen.
> 
> The run off the summit will be Lift Line to Dorsal to Scrimshaw.
> 
> ...



Great to see the Persistence of the Whale !
Two thumbs up !


----------



## medfordmike (Jan 8, 2016)

Drove by early this morning and it was great to see the guns blowing snow.  Looking fwd to skiing Whaleback in a few weeks to see the improvements made over the summer.


----------



## Los (Feb 1, 2016)

Whaleback closed until at least Saturday due to snow melt and warm temps. What a bummer. 

Was there two Fridays ago and had an absolute blast. Conditions were great, all things considered. Went back 4 days later and wow - what a difference. It felt like conditions on the last day or two before the close of the season. Brutal. Through no fault of Whaleback of course. They're doing the best they can. 


Wasn't sure whether to post this here or in the "who's open" thread!


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 1, 2016)

It hit 53 degrees around lunch time at the mountain today. Mud at the very top and nearly bare on the crossovers.

Just can't catch a break this year...


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Feb 9, 2016)

After getting absolutely wiped out last week and having to rebuild multiple trail sections from scratch, we are happy to be working towards re-opening tomorrow. This has been a very trying season - especially for the local hills like us. Hug a snowmaker!


----------



## ss20 (Feb 9, 2016)

Whaleback-Mountain said:


> After getting absolutely wiped out last week and having to rebuild multiple trail sections from scratch, we are happy to be working towards re-opening tomorrow. This has been a very trying season - especially for the local hills like us. Hug a snowmaker!
> 
> View attachment 18951View attachment 18952View attachment 18949View attachment 18950



What kind of Larchmont's are those? They're my home mountain's bread & butter snow gun but I could never quite figure out which model they are.  I know they're O-L-D and make a lot of snow!!!


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi there - they are actually Omichrons, not Larchmonts. Omichron is/was out of Londonderry, VT and used to be a pretty popular manufacturer. A few hills around still use them, but not many.

We have a pretty eclectic assortment of equipment.

Omichrons, K2000s, K3000s, HKD 1st Gen towers, Areco fans, Lenko fans.

Always some loaner/demo equipment as well - this year a few 10' HKD Low-E Impulse sleds and a Lenko automatic fan gun.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 9, 2016)

Whaleback-Mountain said:


> Hi there - they are actually Omichrons, not Larchmonts. Omichron is/was out of Londonderry, VT and used to be a pretty popular manufacturer. A few hills around still use them, but not many.
> 
> We have a pretty eclectic assortment of equipment.
> 
> ...



Interesting... I always assumed it was a Larchmont because every other ground gun at my hill is a Larchmont.  

We also got one of those demo Lenko fan guns!  Wow does that thing put out a lot of awesome snow!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 19, 2016)

Tomorrow should be a good day to ski in the mogul course on lower spout!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2016)

Beautiful day here at Whaleback.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 20, 2016)

Fun day at the Whale!


----------



## canobie#1 (Feb 20, 2016)

Great to see all the positive posts even through a bad situation like winter 2016! Can't wait to see what improvements the whale does next.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 20, 2016)

The bumps were skied in pretty well today for the comp tomorrow



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## vermonter44 (Feb 20, 2016)

They're actually looking pretty good


----------



## Keelhauled (Feb 20, 2016)

My god that background is depressing. Kudos to Whaleback's' snow makers, I know they don't have much to work with but they've done a great job this year.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow, that's crazy to not see any snow on the ground at all going by Whaleback. Thank God they have the snowmaking that they have to keep in operation.


----------



## jack97 (Feb 29, 2016)

bump....

Anyone know if the seeded course is still there? I don't care if it has burn out in the troughs, my rock skis has seen enough action this year a couple of more hits isn't going to make any difference.


----------



## 180 (Feb 29, 2016)

Hunter does.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 29, 2016)

What was left of them was levelled last week when the hill required repair to re-open.


----------



## Keelhauled (Feb 29, 2016)

They sent out an email today saying they'll be open this weekend. Gotta think that'll be the end. Feels like April out there, I was in Lebanon today and my truck thermometer said 51. Can't imagine they've got the snow to survive much of that. Forecast next week is throwing around numbers like 60 for Wednesday and Thursday. I have a feeling they're gonna be needing donations in a bad way this summer...


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 1, 2016)

jack97 said:


> bump....
> 
> Anyone know if the seeded course is still there? I don't care if it has burn out in the troughs, my rock skis has seen enough action this year a couple of more hits isn't going to make any difference.



The troughs were boiler, not dirt.  They were in the same spot where the race league sets up gates...  Oh well, they were fun for a few days.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 1, 2016)

Keelhauled said:


> They sent out an email today saying they'll be open this weekend. Gotta think that'll be the end. Feels like April out there, I was in Lebanon today and my truck thermometer said 51. Can't imagine they've got the snow to survive much of that. Forecast next week is throwing around numbers like 60 for Wednesday and Thursday. I have a feeling they're gonna be needing donations in a bad way this summer...



Yep this weekend will be it. They made as much snow as possible in that -18 stretch to build reserves and still have a pile they are taking from as required.

This winter was a total bummer. Great staff, great marketing, better operations, much better customer service. In a normal snow year they would be close if not break even. That hasn't happened in a long time.


----------



## Los (Mar 1, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Yep this weekend will be it. They made as much snow as possible in that -18 stretch to build reserves and still have a pile they are taking from as required.
> 
> This winter was a total bummer. Great staff, great marketing, better operations, much better customer service. In a normal snow year they would be close if not break even. That hasn't happened in a long time.



I bought a midweek season pass and was only able to use it twice (tried a third time but took one run on what had become a single sheet of ice and called it quits). It's not their fault I wasn't able to use it more, and they definitely tried their best despite the weather. Having said that, I'm hoping they'll make a little gesture to season pass holders. Like a couple of vouchers for next season or something. Just sayin'...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 1, 2016)

What's on the wish list for next summer.  I heard the pumphouse is a concern. Yes / No?  Any pipe replacement or new(ish) guns?


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Mar 2, 2016)

Good morning AZ,

This winter certainly has been challenging for community-supported mountains like Whaleback and the industry in general. I see a couple of recent questions/comments so I wanted to chime in.

Whaleback made snow for a total of 470 hours this season, and we only had 1.5 routes to show for it. In a "normal" year we spend 400-450 hours and we get the entire East Side open plus Face. This year was difficult in that all of our limited capacity was spent resurfacing rather than expanding. We had to full-depth resurface everything twice (some areas 3 times) after our initial opening due to being fully washed out. Our system runs optimally in the single digit temperatures, which this year were hard to come by. We made the questionable choice to run full bore through the arctic days of 2/13-14 because we knew this was going to be our last shot at sustained optimal snowmaking conditions. It turned out to be the correct decision, as without this effort we would have closed last week. We hope to make it to this weekend and then call it quits.

As you might expect, day tickets are down considerably, as in non-existent this year. Due to streamlined operations and changes in management made prior to this season, we have been able to cancel out some revenue loss but as for all non-profit entities – fundraising will of course be crucial to our continued operations and improvements for this upcoming year.

As to the wishlist ie Capital Improvements, it will be very similar to what it has been for the past few years. We critically need additional water and air capacity, and one of our highest priorities is restoring the lower West Side of the mountain ie the old Poma area. The snowmaking system is “well aged” (it came from King Ridge and it was old when they closed). We have done just about everything we can to band-aid but at this point we really need to make some purchases. As for the old Poma area, our core stakeholders are ski teams and novices, and being able to offer both of these groups a dedicated area is very important to us for many more reasons than I can list here.

I hope this answers some questions – would be happy to go into more detail on some items if requested.

PS – LOS can you please send me a private message with your contact information?


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (May 13, 2016)

Hi AZ, I am posting an update and some illustrations should anyone be interested what is going on over here. Thanks!


UVSSF Message to Whaleback Community

5/12/2016

        As we look forward to the upcoming season, the Whaleback Board of Directors and senior management have been evaluating the past, and Whaleback operations as a whole. This season truly revealed where our weaknesses were, many of which have been known for some time. Since the formation of UVSSF in 2013, there has been an extensive plan to raise funds in order to make capital improvements. To date we have raised $1,030,000 with an ultimate goal of $2,400,000. Had we been successful in raising this entire amount we are confident that our entire snowmaking system would have been modernized and Whaleback would be in a different place today.

	Unfortunately that has not been the case, and as an organization, and a business, we are at a crossroads. Something must be done in order to preserve Whaleback not only for this generation, but the next. In order for that to happen, Whaleback must become sustainable, and this cannot be delayed. Through industry and demographic changes Whaleback has moved from being a “ski area” to a non-profit community supported recreational facility with far less skier visits. Operating such a facility with outdated equipment, given our weather, is risky and truly challenging.

	UVSSF has crafted a plan to immediately bring Whaleback closer to operational and financial sustainability. This plan not only will offer a better product to our community and stakeholders, but will give Whaleback the ability to offer a full season of skiing and riding in a winter like the one we just suffered through. This plan revolves around the procurement and installation of a surface lift on the West side of the mountain where one previously existed. This lift will serve lower mountain terrain of all abilities. The trail pod will give us the ability to use our existing snowmaking system with modest improvements to consistently open on time, if not earlier in most years. It will also offer some redundancy should a mechanical problem arise with the chairlift. Furthermore, it will give our stakeholders the ability to get on snow and train at Whaleback earlier while at the same time offer expanded novice terrain that we truly lack. This area will have a dedicated early season snowmaking loop using mostly existing infrastructure, improved lighting and trail improvements. Finally, the existing Learning Center will be reconfigured for additional space and a gradient that will be more favorable to true beginners. 

	In a “normal” winter, once we have early season terrain open on this lift, we will progress to the upper mountain per our traditional schedule.  We are confident that had this lift been in service this season, we would have been able to offer an entire season and adequate terrain for our school groups, clubs, race league and the public. We need the “insurance” this new trail pod provides so we can endure another winter like this one. Whaleback must be prepared to survive. Once this strategy has been implemented, and the business has stabilized, we will begin the long process of working towards the ultimate goal of rebuilding the snowmaking system, among other necessary improvements. Having a stable business beneath our feet allows us to do this with more confidence and incrementally on our own timeline as funding allows.

	To that end, we are happy to report that we will once again have some exciting fundraising opportunities this off season to move us towards implementing this plan. As the details are solidified in the following weeks, we look forward to sharing this news with all of you. Please stay tuned and be ready to join us on this exciting, yet hopefully short journey in strengthening Whaleback Mountain, a true gem that we are all so lucky to be part of.

Sincerely, 

The Upper Valley Snow Sports Foundation


----------



## Abubob (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for posting. I promise to (think seriously about) ski (ing) Whaleback next season. Seriously.


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (May 26, 2016)

Now for the good news:

Dear Whaleback Friends,

Two weeks ago we mentioned we would be sharing news with all of you about exciting upcoming fundraising opportunities. Without further ado:

As you know, the 2015–2016 winter was a particularly challenging one for northeastern ski areas. Thanks to your contributions of time, money, work, and resources, along with revenue from season passes, programs and lift ticket sales, Whaleback was able to stay afloat in our non-profit business model. This is a place where you count.

What we learned from this winter is that we need a fallback plan for when El Niño comes again, or whenever we have limited snowmaking weather. We need to be able to make snow on a reduced amount of acreage, using our existing snowmaking, in marginal conditions, in a short amount of time so that we can guarantee something will be open for our community, our after-school programs, our race groups, our camps and lessons. We also want to get you gliding, sliding, carving and whooshing your way down Whaleback starting earlier in December, not January! 

2016 Summer Challenge

With your help, we will add a used surface lift on the lower West Side of the mountain, where one previously existed. The existing Learning Center will be reconfigured. We will also install a dedicated snowmaking loop using mostly existing infrastructure and improve the lighting on Lower Face, Blubber and Lower Ivory, all this summer & fall. This will reduce the acreage required to open from the current 25 acres to just 5 acres, meaning that we can open in 3 days of optimal temps, rather than the current 10 days it requires. This will allow us to get on snow earlier in the year and remain open throughout a terrible winter such as the one we just endured.
To accomplish this we need to raise $100,000 from the community by June 30th, 2016, in order to receive the (drumroll, please!) $200,000 Challenge Grant pledged by a pool of Whaleback supporters! Your $100,000 will cover the cost of the surface lift and installation; the $200,000 from the Challenge Grant will cover improvements to snowmaking, new lighting, required summer maintenance to the chairlift, needed machinery repairs, upkeep, operating expenses, etc.

That's right, 2:1 Match for Every Dollar of Your Gift

For every $1 you give, $2 will be released immediately from the Challenge Grant and put to work ensuring December skiing and riding. Your gift must arrive by June 30th to count toward the 2:1 Match, so don't delay! A $500 gift has $1,500 impact—wow!  Click and donate! http://whaleback.com/donation

We will routinely keep everyone up to date with how the challenge is progressing.

Thank you, The UVSSF Board


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi AZ, please see below:

Dear Whaleback Friends,

A few weeks ago we gave you a taste of the work that is in progress on the West Side Project. For those of you who have not had the chance to see the pictures or to come see for yourself, we have taken some (very amateur) video to give you a better idea.

Click the following link to watch:
https://vimeo.com/172181578#t=NaNs

As of right now we have raised $20K out of our challenge goal of $100K. We are overjoyed at the contributions so far. This project will allow Whaleback to offer expanded learning and training facilities, get on snow earlier in the year, and remain open throughout a terrible winter such as the one we just endured. These are all critical elements to the sustainability of Whaleback.

Please consider a tax-free donation to ensure that the West Side project is completed and Whaleback is preserved for generations to come: http://www.whaleback.com/donation. Remember, for every $1 we receive in donations, we receive $2 in matching challenge funds.

For detailed information on the project and fundraising challenge please visit http://www.whaleback.com

Have a great weekend,

The UVSSF Board


----------



## Abubob (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Jul 5, 2016)

Dear Whale Friends,

We have several important updates for you! 
•	Through many generous donations we were able to raise $56,310 out of our goal of $100,000! 
•	Realizing how critical the West Side Project is to the 2016-2017 season, our Challenge donors and UVSSF have mutually agreed to extend the Fundraising Challenge until July 31st!
•	We have taken advantage of an incredible deal and proceeded with the purchase of the used T-Bar lift! When we started this challenge we told you that your donations would go towards this and they are.
Though the majority of the project work is going to be done in-house by our staff, the cost of the lift installation is going to vastly exceed the cost of the actual lift. This is why reaching our goal is so important - the lift will not go in if we cannot hit our mark.

We want you to be part of this, and it cannot happen without you. We know we can hit our goal, we are over halfway there!

Please consider making a tax deductible donation to your community mountain and help UVSSF continue to provide a safe, affordable and convenient snow experience for children, families and individuals.  Donations can be made online at www.whaleback.com/donation or by mailing your gift to UVSSF, 160 Whaleback Mountain Road, Enfield, NH 03748.

Thank you in advance for your help.

-The Whaleback Crew


----------



## 180 (Jul 7, 2016)

Comon, AZ'ers, cough up some dough!


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 7, 2016)

From their FB page:



Dear Friends of the Whale,
We have hit 60% or $60,055 out of our goal of $100,000 to be raised! With only 3 weeks to go, now is the time to give without delay.
The T-bar will be delivered next week, site work is in full swing, but the lift cannot be installed if we do not reach our goal. Once we hit our mark we can file permitting with the NH Tramway Board, complete engineering, and get the show on the road!
Yes, this is going to happen - the West Side project is largest Capital Improvement in scope at the Whale since snowmaking was installed in the 1980s. These improvements will allow us to consistently open on time (earlier in most years), survive lean snow years, offer expanded training and learning terrain, partial lift redundancy, among so many other benefits.
Please help ensure our winter home away from home has the tools it needs to remain a viable asset to this community for years to come.
Donations can be made online at www.whaleback.com/donation or by mailing your gift to UVSSF, 160 Whaleback Mountain Road, Enfield, NH 03748.
Thank you!
-The Whaleback Crew


----------



## Los (Jul 7, 2016)

really, really hope this happens... I made a small donation a couple weeks ago... wish I could give more...


----------



## tumbler (Jul 8, 2016)

I drove by a few times on 89 the past couple weeks and I would think some advertising of this fundraiser and the project stating the exciting changes that could be seen from 89 would generate some more interest.  There is that big sign on top of the lodge that would be perfect.  Just my .02


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 8, 2016)

Good news. Where is the T Bar coming from?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 8, 2016)

The T bar was bought Plattekil


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Jul 19, 2016)

AZ, please find below the latest Newsletter:



Dear Whale Friends,

We are down to 2 weeks left in our Fundraising Challenge and we are up to $87,669 of our $100,000 goal! 

Last week we also had a special delivery, all the way from Plattekill, NY - the first sections of our T-bar! All of the steel is going to get a fresh coat of paint before going up the hill, what color would you like to see?

Just a reminder, the cost of installing this lift will greatly exceed the purchase price - this is why it is necessary to meet or exceed our $100,000 goal for this to become a reality.

The T-Bar along with the Learning Area, trail, lighting, and snowmaking improvements will make this the largest capital project in scope since snowmaking was installed in the 80s. We want you to be part of it, this is your community mountain after all.

Stay tuned and if you have not already, please consider making a tax deductible donation and help UVSSF continue to provide a safe, affordable and convenient snow experience for children, families and individuals. Donations can be made online at www.whaleback.com/donation or by mailing your gift to UVSSF, 160 Whaleback Mountain Road, Enfield, NH 03748.

Thank you in advance for your help.

The Whaleback Crew
Gerd, Todd, Nora and Stacey

The UVSSF Board
Cathy Bean - Enfield, NH
Willy Black - Hanover, NH
Norm Berman - Meriden, NH
Rob Calhoun - Brownsville, VT
Laura Dykstra - Lebanon, NH
Kris Graham - Norwich, VT
Brad Hastings - Grafton, NH
Nicole Hall Hewett - Meriden, NH
William Malcolm - Lyme, NH
Cornelia Purcell - Hanover, NH
John Schiffman - Hanover, NH
Robert West - Enfield, NH


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Jul 21, 2016)

Newspaper article on project: http://www.vnews.com/Whaleback-update-3555992

We at $91K in our fundraiser.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 29, 2016)

http://www.wptz.com/news/ski-mountain-gets-a-revamp/40936400


----------



## slatham (Jul 30, 2016)

Great memories of deep powder and sore legs riding that T-bar at Plattekill.  I'm glad it's finding a good new home at Whaleback. Might have to stop by and give it a ride!


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 30, 2016)

I don't think you were getting sore on this one at Plattekill, it was the bunny one (off to the left), not the main T.


----------



## slatham (Jul 31, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> I don't think you were getting sore on this one at Plattekill, it was the bunny one (off to the left), not the main T.



There was a second T? I recall the bunny lift to lookers left being a tow, and now used only for tubing since they installed the carpet lift. T up North Face (now it's a double), Triple to lookers right. But I was only there a few times.

Either way, great to hear what WB is doing. I'm hoping such good news flows from Magic soon!


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 31, 2016)

Prior to tow that was a T bar and has been in storage indoors since. Now at the Whale!


----------



## slatham (Aug 1, 2016)

Well go figure. Not only that, I found an old trail map that showed the 800' T-bar going up where the triple is, but obviously not to the top. Had no idea. So presumably the big T-bar is still in storage at Platt?


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 1, 2016)

Yes it is.

I've heard that the shorter T (that WB now has) originally came from a SUNY hill prior to Plattekill. It is a 1981 Hall, not sure where that would have been.


----------



## chuckstah (Aug 2, 2016)

Whaleback reached there minimum fundraising goal of $100,000.  The installation is official.

http://www.whaleback.com/


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Aug 2, 2016)

Good afternoon AZ,

If the install goes on time, and if weather cooperates we aim to open in mid December to get our race teams/clubs on snow here and also get people skiing here vs elsewhere prior to and through Christmas as opposed to after.

Going to be a big party on opening day for sure for a ribbon cutting - hope some AZoners make it.


----------



## Los (Aug 2, 2016)

Whaleback-Mountain said:


> Good afternoon AZ,
> 
> If the install goes on time, and if weather cooperates we aim to open in mid December to get our race teams/clubs on snow here and also get people skiing here vs elsewhere prior to and through Christmas as opposed to after.
> 
> Going to be a big party on opening day for sure for a ribbon cutting - hope some AZoners make it.




Great news! I can't wait!! So cool that Whaleback is in my backyard. Basically.


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Aug 15, 2016)

Some new pictures of progress.


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## mriceyman (Aug 15, 2016)

Lay that pipe


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Newpylong (Aug 29, 2016)

Now that's the best new trail name I've seen in a while.


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Sep 6, 2016)

Good morning AZ, 

Season passes are now on sale for the 2016-2017 ski season. Benefits to pass holders are huge, including big day ticket discounts at
Killington, Sunapee, and new for this year Magic Mountain (under new ownership), etc. A full list of benefits can be found here: http://www.whaleback.com/season-pass-benefits/

We also are going to be offering night tickets to pass holders from ANY mountain for only $20 this year. We also have partnered with numerous discount programs including the popular Ride and Ski NE card.

Our trail map has been updated to reflect the new West Side Learning and Training center and the new glade (Kraken - name was chosen through voting) has been added: http://www.whaleback.com/trail-map/

We are also making a substantial investment in snowmaking equipment (purchase of 10 HKD Impulse tripods and Lease to buy 2 Demarc-Lenko Titan 2 fans) to help us make more snow in marginal temperatures.

We have Tramway approval and have begun the relocation and retrofit of the Magic Carpet and Handle/Platter tows. We anticipate approval for T-bar installation this month. Snowmaking loop is complete and testing is underway.


----------



## dlague (Sep 6, 2016)

Whaleback-Mountain said:


> Good morning AZ,
> 
> Season passes are now on sale for the 2016-2017 ski season. Benefits to pass holders are huge, including big day ticket discounts at
> Killington, Sunapee, and new for this year Magic Mountain (under new ownership), etc. A full list of benefits can be found here: http://www.whaleback.com/season-pass-benefits/
> ...



I see the Military Pass no longer include veterans!  Just the disabled variety!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 6, 2016)

dlague said:


> I see the Military Pass no longer include veterans!  Just the disabled variety!





> $120 Military. For active members, disabled veterans, and military retired. Bring ID when picking up pass.



That's not the way I read it...


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 6, 2016)

Whaleback deals:



> [h=3]$20 Deals[/h]*Last 2 hours* any day, flat rate for all ages
> *Sunday Mornings* until 12:30, flat rate for all ages
> [h=3]2-for-Tuesday[/h]Buy a ticket and get the second free (of same or lesser value)! Not valid during holiday periods.
> [h=3]Wednesday Harpoon Humpday Happy Hour[/h]From 5:00 to 6:30p.m. enjoy $2.50 Harpoon drafts in the pub.



See ya on Wednesdays!  :beer:


----------



## JamaicaMan (Sep 6, 2016)

Great to be working with Whaleback and getting a crack at the Kraken!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Sep 6, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> That's not the way I read it...



Active military = in the military still

Disabled Veterans = Veterans with Diabilities

Retired Military = career miitary that get pensions and no longer in.


----------



## cdskier (Sep 7, 2016)

dlague said:


> Retired Military = career miitary that get pensions and no longer in.



I'd interpret retired military as anyone that served in the military period...


----------



## dlague (Sep 7, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I'd interpret retired military as anyone that served in the military period...



Significant difference!  I understand the confusion but  Honorably Discharged Veterans vs Retired Military is a distinction that carries a different level of respect and recognition.  Would not want to equate a 4 year commitment to a 20 + year dedication.


----------



## cdskier (Sep 7, 2016)

dlague said:


> Significant difference!  I understand the confusion but  Honorably Discharged Veterans vs Retired Military is a distinction that carries a different level of respect and recognition.  Would not want to equate a 4 year commitment to a 20 + year dedication.



I suppose it depends whether the person that wrote that on the website was military or not then in that case. To an outsider (like myself), we wouldn't have thought twice about there being a difference (although my own personal choice of wording had I wrote it would have simply been "veterans" instead of "retired military" assuming that is what they were going for). MEtoVTSkier was thinking the same way as me too it seems.

Also, someone please tell me I'm not going crazy. I thought there were more posts in this thread after mine when I looked late this morning...


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Sep 8, 2016)

Apologies for the confusion - that page has not been fully updated yet with this year's specialty passes.

The 2016-2017 Military Pass is for Active Duty service members and their families only. The language will be updated soon.


----------



## hammer (Sep 9, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I'd interpret retired military as anyone that served in the military period...





dlague said:


> Significant difference!  I understand the confusion but  Honorably Discharged Veterans vs Retired Military is a distinction that carries a different level of respect and recognition.  Would not want to equate a 4 year commitment to a 20 + year dedication.



I'd also distinguish a veteran who served in combat...no way do I compare the almost 6 years I was in the military in a stateside desk job to those who have served in Iraq or Afghanistan...


----------



## dlague (Sep 9, 2016)

hammer said:


> I'd also distinguish a veteran who served in combat...no way do I compare the almost 6 years I was in the military in a stateside desk job to those who have served in Iraq or Afghanistan...



While I agree in some respects, however, if a larger engagement were to happen anyone could be dispatched.  So the fact they volunteer and get Discharged Honorably I think anyone deserves to be called a veteran


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 10, 2016)

Whaleback-Mountain said:


> Apologies for the confusion - that page has not been fully updated yet with this year's specialty passes.
> 
> The 2016-2017 Military Pass is for Active Duty service members and their families only. The language will be updated soon.




Very disappointing that you are not including *ALL* Veterans, *ESPECIALLY* the Disabled Veterans.

Consider the fact that Whaleback has partnered up with Killington for mutual benefits, and Killington provides *ALL* Veterans with a Complimentary Express Card, Which keeps mid-week skiing somewhat affordable for those Veterans living on a fixed income.



> *Free Express Cards for Military*
> 
> Active Duty, Retired and Honorably Discharged members of the U.S. Military are eligible for a FREE Express Card, *plus free skiing on Veteran's Day.*


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 10, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Very disappointing that you are not including *ALL* Veterans, *ESPECIALLY* the Disabled Veterans.
> 
> Consider the fact that Whaleback has partnered up with Killington for mutual benefits, and Killington provides *ALL* Veterans with a Complimentary Express Card, Which keeps mid-week skiing somewhat affordable for those Veterans living on a fixed income.


I believe Killington also offered a free nights lodging on Veterans Day to all Veterans last season in addition to free skiing.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 10, 2016)

Yes, they did, but I think it got cancelled due to lack of snow last year. Hopefully they try it again. Quite a few Vets would be very appreciative. I've got Family in Plymouth, so I'm all set on the lodging dept.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 10, 2016)

Memorial Day is also free at K.


----------



## hammer (Sep 10, 2016)

dlague said:


> While I agree in some respects, however, if a larger engagement were to happen anyone could be dispatched.  So the fact they volunteer and get Discharged Honorably I think anyone deserves to be called a veteran


There was one time I took advantage of a Veteran's discount (free tickets at Attitash) but otherwise I don't bother.


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Sep 10, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Very disappointing that you are not including *ALL* Veterans, *ESPECIALLY* the Disabled Veterans.
> 
> Consider the fact that Whaleback has partnered up with Killington for mutual benefits, and Killington provides *ALL* Veterans with a Complimentary Express Card, Which keeps mid-week skiing somewhat affordable for those Veterans living on a fixed income.



It's all been considered. Rest assured we appreciate ALL military service, past and present - there are several Veteran Whaleback Directors that set policy. The fact of the matter is in the past two years zero (0) veterans (disabled or other) took advantage of the pass even though they were eligible. What we did receive through customer feedback is that active service members wish they could get their family on their pass, so that is what we are doing for this year. We have direct data showing it would be utilized vs nothing on the veteran side.

There is no correlation between what Killington does vs us. Yes we have some mutual benefits, but they have their special passes, and we have ours. They have different demographics than us, they have different volume than us. No one partner need be locked in to match the other. Furthermore, skiing and riding at Whaleback is already so cheap, and there are already so many ways to get further discounts (or free tickets.)


----------



## Los (Sep 11, 2016)

Apologies to Whaleback for the derailment of this thread. Apparently a certain interest group thinks it's all about them.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Whaleback-Mountain said:


> It's all been considered. Rest assured we appreciate ALL military service, past and present - there are several Veteran Whaleback Directors that set policy. The fact of the matter is in the past two years zero (0) veterans (disabled or other) took advantage of the pass even though they were eligible. What we did receive through customer feedback is that active service members wish they could get their family on their pass, so that is what we are doing for this year. We have direct data showing it would be utilized vs nothing on the veteran side.


If zero took advantage of the offer why not offer it again? Makes no sense to me that you are creating ill will because of something no one took advantage of to begin with. Just offer it, according to you it's no skin off your back.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 12, 2016)

The wonder why no mountains participate in forums like this. Can't please everyone, move along.


----------



## Los (Sep 12, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> The wonder why no mountains participate in forums like this. Can't please everyone, move along.



Exactly. It's a real shame. Sorry again Whaleback.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Sep 12, 2016)

Los said:


> Exactly. It's a real shame. Sorry again Whaleback.



Nothing disrespectful has been said to Whaleback.

Why don't you take your Holier than Thou attitude and shove it up your ass.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 12, 2016)

Hope we have a good winter this upcoming season.

Since I have a Peaks Explorer pass I will be in NH quite a bit and I have always wanted to check out Whaleback.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 12, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Nothing disrespectful has been said to Whaleback.
> 
> Why don't you take your Holier than Thou attitude and shove it up your ass.


It won't fit.


----------



## Los (Sep 12, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Nothing disrespectful has been said to Whaleback.
> 
> Why don't you take your Holier than Thou attitude and shove it up your ass.



lol  will do tough guy 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> It won't fit.



have you tried to shove something up Los's ass?


----------



## Los (Sep 14, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> have you tried to shove something up Los's ass?



Lol 

I think poor whaleback needs to start a new thread. This one has permanently derailed! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Sep 14, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> If zero took advantage of the offer why not offer it again? Makes no sense to me that you are creating ill will because of something no one took advantage of to begin with. Just offer it, according to you it's no skin off your back.



I agree!  Was it poorly marketed?  Were there competing product at other resorts (Cannon comes to mind)?  Maybe rather than dropping it, find out why veterans did not take advantage of it.  I had considered it but to include my family, it did not make sense.


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Oct 28, 2016)

AZ,

Wanted to take a few minutes to inform you on the great set of benefits for our passholders this year. We have people who buy passes just for the discounts. Passes can be ordered online if anyone is interested at: http://www.whaleback.com/season-pass-benefits/ and http://www.whaleback.com/passes/

Of note our 20% pass sale ends 11/11 after which prices will be full boat.

KILLINGTON RESORT: UP TO 50% OFF TICKETS ALL YEAR
Unlimited and Weekday Passholders simply present your season pass at any Killington Resort ticket window to receive 50% off a Sunday through Friday lift ticket or 25% off a Saturday or "peak"/holiday 1-day lift ticket. This offer is limited to one (1) discounted 1-day lift ticket per day, per pass holder, valid any day of the 2016-17 Killington season. Not transferable – for season passholder only.

RAGGED MOUNTAIN 50% OFF TICKETS ALL YEAR
50% off day tickets Sunday-Friday, non-holiday ONLY. 

MOUNT SUNAPEE: UP TO 50% OFF TICKETS EARLY AND LATE SEASON
Unlimited and Weekday Passholders simply present you season pass at any Sunapee ticket window to receive 50% off midweek and $10 off weekends from opening day at Mount Sunapee through Sunday, December 20, 2016 and from March 14, 2017 through closing day.

MAGIC MOUNTAIN - UNDER NEW MANAGEMENT 2016-2017
50% off day tickets, ANY day, ANY time, without restrictions! 

EASTMAN CROSS COUNTRY CENTER
2 for 1 Nordic Tickets and Equipment Rental discoun


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 8, 2016)

No new lift this year.

http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=516


----------



## Los (Feb 8, 2017)

.........


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 8, 2017)

Bolton is at a much high elevation. I was up there last weekend and there was hardly any snow down by 89 and Bolton had 14". Whaleback also makes limited snow compared to just about any place else. Totally a horrible comparison.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm glad to see Whaleback was able to open some more terrain.  Hopefully the trend continues.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Los (Feb 8, 2017)

Christ almighty - I realize there are reasons for the differences. I'm deleting my post...


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 8, 2017)

Los said:


> Christ almighty - I realize there are reasons for the differences. I'm deleting my post...



Other places in NH can get good snow so they don't get totally screwed.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 17, 2017)

Fun at the Whale yesterday.  It's about as good as it gets!



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 17, 2017)

May head there Sunday morning and/or Monday...


----------



## fcksummer (Feb 17, 2017)

Looked good when I drove past yesterday. Saw a couple people skinning up early AM


----------



## Keelhauled (Mar 10, 2017)

Closed for the season yesterday.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2017)

Keelhauled said:


> Closed for the season yesterday.



too bad seeing they could get some snow next week


----------



## Keelhauled (Mar 10, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> too bad seeing they could get some snow next week



Well they did say that if they got enough snow they would reopen, but I would think it'd have to be measured in feet to get enough, so I don't think it's gonna happen.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 10, 2017)

Early last week prior to the second torch. You can imagine what that did. It's going to take a good dump to be worth an encore, but you never know.


----------



## medfordmike (Mar 10, 2017)

Newpylong said:


> View attachment 22105
> 
> Early last week prior to the second torch. You can imagine what that did. It's going to take a good dump to be worth an encore, but you never know.



Drove by today and aside from the main route from the summit it was looking rough.  They made the right decision to close early.  Rough two seasons weather wise but in the couple of years I have been going there on occasion they have made noticeable improvements.  Definitely a great place to support.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 10, 2017)

The base is toast, so it would take a significant amount of snow to get more than just the one run we had (Spout) back open.  And if only one run is open, the mountain isn't selling any day tickets and making money.  Closing up shop is a pretty good call.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Los (Mar 10, 2017)

medfordmike said:


> Drove by today and aside from the main route from the summit it was looking rough.  They made the right decision to close early.  Rough two seasons weather wise but in the couple of years I have been going there on occasion they have made noticeable improvements.  Definitely a great place to support.



Well said.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 16, 2017)

Reopening today 2-8PM.


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi AZ,

Greetings from the Upper Valley. As we did last year we wanted to give the forum an update on both mountain happenings and season pass pricing in case anything interests people.

As far as passes, they will officially go on sale on 9/1 but they are available for purchase online now: https://www.whaleback.com/passes/ Early Bird pricing will be in effect between now and 9/30. We have some great benefits for pass holders: https://www.whaleback.com/season-pass-benefits/  Please note that as of this writing Magic and Ragged are not confirmed partners, but we are anticipating that will once again be. We are also likely going to be part of the Freedom Pass program this year – even more benefits for our pass holders. Pricing in general has come down a bit this year and we have added a new pass – the Young Adult Unlimited (18-29 years). For $249 you can ski and ride with us any day any time and also receive full partner mountain benefits. The Military pass has been extended to include not only active but all veterans.

As for as mountain updates, this off-season has been and will continue to be extremely busy for us. We kicked off this spring with a comprehensive snowmaking system audit by a leading engineering firm in the industry. The results of that report, peer reviewed by another firm, has helped guide us towards improvements for this year and future:

*Snowmaking:*

-	Our snowmaking pump house was levelled to the slab and is in the process of being rebuilt. The new building has more space, will be safer to operate and heat, and is being built to accommodate future pumps.
-	Our existing 250 HP pump motor was sent out for rebuilding – rewound with inverter duty windings, bearing replacements, baked, etc.
-	Our fixed speed drive is being replaced with a Variable Speed Drive and as such our manual pressure controls in the pump house are being eliminated. They were undersized for the volume and required much guesswork. New automatic pressure controls will allow us to pump 25-40% more water on the hill.
-	All on hill water distribution valves are either being replaced or rebuilt. This will help alleviate a lot of the pains for our crews in switching water between trails.
-	Our air cooler is being brought back online after being out of service for numerous years. Having this will allow us to cool our compressed air further in marginal temps to increase output.
-	We are adding fan gun plugs to the Scrimshaw/Canyon trails. These have large acreage and the fans will cover it quicker and more efficiently.
-	We are adding 2 additional Demac Lenko Titan 2 fans to our fleet, which will consist of 4 Titan 2.0 fans, 2 older ST 940 fans and 10 HKD viper air/water guns. We have never had this much equipment to utilize and the water to use much of in combination with each other.

*West Side T-Bar:*

-	Forms for the towers began to arrive today and will be set in the holes early next week. We anticipate beginning to pour the forms mid next week. The lift is scheduled to be commissioned by the end of October. This is a very exciting project for us as it will allow for a more dependable opening for the season and increased terrain or our Learning Programs. All of the trails with exception of the glade serviced by the T-Bar will have lights and snowmaking. Much of which was last used 17 years ago. We are excited to bring this area of the mountain back to life.

See you soon!


----------



## Abubob (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 18, 2017)

Well that doesn't suck!  Way to get after it!


----------



## Jully (Aug 18, 2017)

Exciting stuff! Really exceptional benefits especially. Glad the t-bar is coming together nicely!


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Aug 25, 2017)

Our new snowmaking pumphouse going up and pouring the T-Bar base terminal and towers 1 and 2 this week.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Aug 25, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## Whaleback-Mountain (Sep 1, 2017)

Season Passes are on sale at Early Bird rates today until 9/30: https://www.whaleback.com/season-pass-benefits/

New this year - we are a member of the Freedom Pass. Anyone who purchases today through end of 9/4 will entered into a drawing for a pair of new Nordica Enforcer skis MSRP $700.

With some of the passholder perks you don't even need to ski at WB to come out ahead quick.


----------



## dlague (Sep 1, 2017)

Whaleback-Mountain said:


> Season Passes are on sale at Early Bird rates today until 9/30: https://www.whaleback.com/season-pass-benefits/
> 
> New this year - we are a member of the Freedom Pass. Anyone who purchases today through end of 9/4 will entered into a drawing for a pair of new Nordica Enforcer skis MSRP $700.
> 
> With some of the passholder perks you don't even need to ski at WB to come out ahead quick.



That's real nice!  Great deal for Veterans.


----------



## Los (Dec 12, 2019)

Whaleback opening postponed until next weekend due to the lousy weather... was supposed to be tomorrow...


----------



## Keelhauled (Dec 29, 2019)

The chairlift has apparently been down all season so far.  Combined with the garbage weather, things are probably looking grim at best.  Hope they pull through.


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 29, 2019)

Yes it has not been a fun start with that and major snowmaking issues.  Despite that we still had top to bottom coverage ready for opening that is now sitting there. At least there have been some decent traffic using the Learning Area and T-Bar. The weather needs to improve with at least some decent snowmaking windows to get back on track, not 28 degrees with 90% humidity. Storrs hill isn't even close to opening yet


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2019)

Timetable for the lift repair?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Newpylong (Dec 29, 2019)

I think they're hoping for the end of the week but I have not stayed up to date on it.  The closest part was in Sweden and was used. Once customs come into play Poma decided to engineer and build the part new. They must load test again after installation.


----------



## millerm277 (Jan 17, 2020)

They're finally got their lift fixed, spinning tomorrow at 8AM according to my inbox. 

Only one run open off the main lift for now, storm tomorrow night ought to help.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 10, 2020)

[FONT=&quot]Great video by LL Bean of the efforts to save and continue operating Whaleback. They were at the mountain all fall and opening day taking lots of video (I managed to avoid it lol).[/FONT]

https://www.facebook.com/llbean/videos/660859861323886/


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 11, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> Great video by LL Bean of the efforts to save and continue operating Whaleback. They were at the mountain all fall and opening day taking lots of video (I managed to avoid it lol).
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/llbean/videos/660859861323886/



 Very nice video.


----------



## smac75 (Feb 11, 2020)

Love this video SO MUCH! What an accomplishment for those volunteers.


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 18, 2020)

Good morning yesterday at the Whale. Conditions were pretty good especially on groomers. The improvements over the years are continuing to add up in a lot of small and big ways. These folks do a lot with what little money they have. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 18, 2020)

It was a beautiful day. Wish for the mountain's sake there were more people, it was fairly slow for President's day given conditions.


----------



## medfordmike (Feb 18, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> It was a beautiful day. Wish for the mountain's sake there were more people, it was fairly slow for President's day given conditions.]
> 
> I couldn’t tell if that was because NH schools were in. Decent lesson group of some sort at nine but runs were wide open and empty. Not an easy year for them for sure
> 
> ...


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 19, 2020)

Is Whaleback 501(c)(3) ?


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes.

A nice piece from yesterday when local Channel 5 and 3 both stopped by: https://www.wcax.com/content/news/H...yhVxhZrgsAiIGyYFowWY8_IVQGC4fG4mrNUXoKbhAAB0w


----------



## Killingtime (Mar 9, 2020)

Sounds like a tough season for them,unfortunately. 

Whaleback Season to End Early Due to Lift Issue

The non-profit's aging chairlift was in operation for just over a month this winter. The difficult 2019-20 season will be coming to an early conclusion at Whaleback, as its chairlift is closed for repairs. The area will operate its lower mountain surface lifts until this Sunday.

 According to an e-mail from the ski area, a noise that closed the chairlift on Wednesday, February 26 was determined to be the top bullwheel bearings. Though repair work has started, it will not be completed this season due "the weather forecast and timeline for completion of the repairs."

 The 1970 Heron-Poma double chairlift did not open until January 18 this season, as a new service brake needed to be installed. Without the chairlift, less than 200 vertical feet of terrain is accessible.

 March 8 will be the earliest closing date since 2016, when the area closed on February 28. The latest closing date in recent years was April 1.

 Located just off I-89 south of Lebanon, Whaleback has struggled through numerous bankruptcies over its nearly 65 year history. The non-profit Upper Valley Snow Sports Foundation took control of the ski area starting with the 2013-14 season. While significant investments have been made in snowmaking, surface lifts, and lodge renovations, the area has struggled with lift issues, lighting problems, and mid-season thaws


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 9, 2020)

Yes it was a real doozy of a season for them, pretty heartbreaking to have a front row seat for. The sheer number of mechanical issues was staggering.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 9, 2020)

Driving by yesterday it looked like it wasn't going to make it much longer with coverage either unfortunately.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 9, 2020)

One more week was likely doable on the chair if it was operable, but that's it based on the forecast. The top was pretty well cooked per usual and the ice flows become more of a problem than lack of snow. It is depressing to look out across the Interstate and see not one patch of snow except what was made on the mountain. 

Though not open to the public, weather permitting a couple of the race and school programs at least will finish their year off this week.

A long road to next winter.


----------



## JamaicaMan (Mar 9, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> One more week was likely doable on the chair if it was operable, but that's it based on the forecast. The top was pretty well cooked per usual and the ice flows become more of a problem than lack of snow. It is depressing to look out across the Interstate and see not one patch of snow except what was made on the mountain.
> 
> Though not open to the public, weather permitting a couple of the race and school programs at least will finish their year off this week.
> 
> A long road to next winter.



Season pass holders of Whaleback are welcome to ski Magic at no cost through end of our season due to the lift issues...just bring Whaleback pass to our ticket office. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Mar 10, 2020)

JamaicaMan said:


> Season pass holders of Whaleback are welcome to ski Magic at no cost through end of our season due to the lift issues...just bring Whaleback pass to our ticket office.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Very cool.


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 10, 2020)

JamaicaMan said:


> Season pass holders of Whaleback are welcome to ski Magic at no cost through end of our season due to the lift issues...just bring Whaleback pass to our ticket office.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That's great.


----------



## raisingarizona (Mar 10, 2020)

I often feel that chair lifts may be a bad idea for these small mom and pop or non-profit areas. Surface lifts seem a lot easier from a cost and maintenance perspective.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 10, 2020)

A lot of it comes down to the use case and age. A surface lift may have a lower total cost of ownership but you need to also look at the disadvantages. You instantly lose the ability for all but advanced boarders to ride, novices have trouble, you lose uphill capacity, need to make snow and light the track, etc. 

In Whaleback's case, it more importantly comes down to topology. You can't do a 1 for 1 replacement because of the lift profile, meaning it will take a minimum of 2 and more realistically 3 lifts to get to the top.

They may be a non-profit but with 600 yearly pass sales and 15,000 daily visits a year the actual usage more fits a medium size facility. That makes it even harder to plan operations: Non-profit revenue but bigger mountain expenses (and customer expectations).


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2020)

raisingarizona said:


> I often feel that chair lifts may be a bad idea for these small mom and pop or non-profit areas. Surface lifts seem a lot easier from a cost and maintenance perspective.


True, but it would be a crazy steep T Bar for them to make happen.  At an area that caters to a lot of new skiers and struggles to attract business,  I don't think it would be good for them to install what would be the most challenging surface lift in New England.  I suppose you could install two surface lifts to the summit going up less steep terrain than the Face, but either side of the mountain would run into problems with ski trails crossing lift paths.  Hopefully the repair can happen for next season.  What probably needs to happen is to set up a multi-year fund raising campaign to replace the double with a newer used chair.  


Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Killingtime (Mar 10, 2020)

JamaicaMan said:


> Season pass holders of Whaleback are welcome to ski Magic at no cost through end of our season due to the lift issues...just bring Whaleback pass to our ticket office.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That is extremely generous. BTW- skied Magic for the first time ever this year. Loved it.


----------



## jaybird (Mar 10, 2020)

Poor Evan.
Given the effort he and his team have put in, (especially on the funding front) it's gonna be tough to cover additional improvements. Kimball Union ain't gonna front the money required to fix or replace that chair.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Mar 10, 2020)

JamaicaMan said:


> Season pass holders of Whaleback are welcome to ski Magic at no cost through end of our season due to the lift issues...just bring Whaleback pass to our ticket office.



Very generous, and way to show that the Industry can work together to help each other out through the rough spots.


----------



## raisingarizona (Mar 10, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> True, but it would be a crazy steep T Bar for them to make happen.  At an area that caters to a lot of new skiers and struggles to attract business,  I don't think it would be good for them to install what would be the most challenging surface lift in New England.  I suppose you could install two surface lifts to the summit going up less steep terrain than the Face, but either side of the mountain would run into problems with ski trails crossing lift paths.  Hopefully the repair can happen for next season.  What probably needs to happen is to set up a multi-year fund raising campaign to replace the double with a newer used chair.
> View attachment 26534
> 
> 
> ...



Back in the day people climbed up with 7 foot long wooden skis and leather boots or used rope tows. 

I agree that a carpet for learning slopes is best practice but I could definitely have taught my kid at age 4 to use a steep t bar. Maybe people have become too soft?


----------



## jaybird (Mar 10, 2020)

Anyone remember the ascent on the Jet Tbar at Jay Peak ?
Back in the day .. that was one heavy duty lift to ride .. Exhausting!
.. on a Snowboard .. forgetaboutit.


----------



## kbroderick (Mar 10, 2020)

jaybird said:


> Anyone remember the ascent on the Jet Tbar at Jay Peak ?
> Back in the day .. that was one heavy duty lift to ride .. Exhausting!
> .. on a Snowboard .. forgetaboutit.



Snowboarders are a big issue with surface lifts. As best I can tell, it's *fa**r* more challenging than riding one on skis, especially when the track gets steep or rough. It's not a problem at all for good riders, but for newbies, it can be cringeworthy to watch (even more so than newbie skiers, who can also be cringeworthy).

I believe the latest ANSI regs for lift setup prohibit surface lifts from crossing any ski trails, so it's a lot more challenging now than it was a few years ago to route a surface lift. The uphill capacity on a modern T-Bar does beat a double (rope speed can be far higher), but if you (a) can't find a good route and (b) can't run at full speed because people have trouble loading quickly enough, it's a theoretical advantage.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2020)

raisingarizona said:


> Back in the day people climbed up with 7 foot long wooden skis and leather boots or used rope tows.
> 
> I agree that a carpet for learning slopes is best practice but I could definitely have taught my kid at age 4 to use a steep t bar. Maybe people have become too soft?


Okay Bode Miller with 4 year old prodigy child, maybe you could.  But even "back in the day" the vast majority of skiers would have a very hard time with a T Bar on the Face.  The closest comparison I can think of would be the old summit T bars at Cannon.  I'd say the Face would be even a bit more difficult than that near the top of the headwall.  

I remember riding the Cannon T Bar with my dad when I was about 9 years old and it wasn't easy. We were both pretty decent skiers, but to have the bar just below my butt required it to be at about knee level for my dad.  Yes you can kind of tilt it some, but it's still not an easy ride on a very steep slope.  

And as Newpylong also pointed out, a surface lift would require additional snow to be made as well as track maintenance.  

I'm not in disagreement with you that surface lifts are often the better play financially for Mom and Pop areas, but the topography at Whaleback doesn't really work for one.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Keelhauled (Mar 10, 2020)

jaybird said:


> Poor Evan.
> Given the effort he and his team have put in, (especially on the funding front) it's gonna be tough to cover additional improvements. Kimball Union ain't gonna front the money required to fix or replace that chair.



Is he still affiliated with the mountain?  I thought it was a total turnover of staff and ownership when they went bankrupt and then the non-profit was formed.


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 10, 2020)

I assume Whaleback management is trying to get in touch with the kid from the Magic thread so he can devise a solution for their chairlift woes.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 10, 2020)

Keelhauled said:


> Is he still affiliated with the mountain?  I thought it was a total turnover of staff and ownership when they went bankrupt and then the non-profit was formed.



Yes, Evan's group (Whaleback LLC) went bankrupt in 2013. After which the non-profit UVSSF was formed and purchased the mountain at auction. It has operated as such since.

Evan however remains a key supporter by coaching the freestyle team, helping run Adult Race League, among other things. Whaleback is lucky to have the continued support of friends like Magic and past owners who want to see the place survive.

Obviously the financial situation is dire after so many unanticipated expenses and the poor winter, but they are scheduled to repair the chair in May as a short term yet costly solution to get back running.

Long term is even more tricky. The Tramway board has made it very clear that they will not load test the lift again in 7 years and are under pressure to enact a maximum lifetime on lifts and as such they do not recommend planning around a used lift as it could become an issue in the near future. I imagine there are other places like Black with their Mueller/Riblet which are also going to run into the same problem.

Poma has already come to visit and provide numbers (on chair and surface options) and they're going to get the same from Dopplemeyer and Partek.


----------



## Newpylong (Apr 10, 2020)

Their GM was laid off today. A Doors song comes to mind.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2020)

Newpylong said:


> Their GM was laid off today. A Doors song comes to mind.




Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

